# Is this salary enough for Dubai?



## BritishQTS (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi

I have been offered a contract with a salary of just over 9,000 AED a month with 1 bedroom accommodation in Dubai. My questions are
1)	Is this enough for a couple (wife not working) in Dubai?
2)	What are monthly living costs in Dubai for a”comfortable” outgoing lifestyle?

Advice will be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

BritishQTS said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been offered a contract with a salary of just over 9,000 AED a month with 1 bedroom accommodation in Dubai. My questions are
> 1)	Is this enough for a couple (wife not working) in Dubai?
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
There is "stickie" at the top of this forum that discusses in great detail salaries and offer packages in Dubai - you really will find answers to your above questions there.
Short answer - no, this is not a good amount to live comfortably in Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The truth is that you can live off of 9,000 a month. Your housing is taken care of and I assume the company is also paying the utilities and you will have health care as well as an annual flight back to the UK. Your expenditures will be one rental car (2,000 a month), a weekly budget of 1,000 (4,000 a month), leaving you with end of month savings of 3,000 to cover other expenditures (flights for the wife, entertainment, social activities). So it's possible if you stick to a budget and are careful about what you spend. It definitely will not be a lavish lifestyle, you won't save money and you'll need to be careful not to get into debt. 

Whether you want to do it is up to you. By the standards of your western expat peers you will be badly off. My guess is that the housing is in a less desirable area too. 

What is the position, by the way? You mentioned being married so you're probably not that young? Juniors in their mid-20s on my team make over 20K a month.

If your wife finds a job making even only 9K a month you'll be better placed. If you're a young couple with no children and ready to spend a few years having fun and don't care about saving too much money, a combined income of 18-20K with free housing is definitely livable.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

My income is not much more than that, my accomodation is covered and I'm saving 30% of income to my pension each month. 

I go the pub once a week and my girfriend & I go somewhere flash once a month. It can easily be done, but it depends on your expectations of Dubai. I don't expect/want/need to live on The Palm and live 'the ex-pat life' like some of my mates.

NB. Tally Ho... any positions vacant?


----------



## caramello29 (Feb 23, 2014)

For you I would say yes. However for 2 people its not so much if you want a "comfortable outgoing" lifestyle.


----------

